# Nigerian Student Smashes 50 Year-old Record in Japan



## LequteMan (May 17, 2015)

*Nigeria - *Ufot Ekong, a Nigerian Student has broken a 50 year record in Japan after graduating with a 1st class degree and best overall student from Tokai University in Tokyo Japan.





This is the first time a Nigerian could achieve this feat since 1965.In addition to the award,he has developed a car to his name.He also won Japanese language award for foreigners and solved a mathematical equation that could not be solved 30-yrs ago in his first semester.











#Nigeria #UfotEkong #Japan


----------

